
Why hasn't craigslist been disrupted yet? - macmurda
https://medium.com/@maxmackey/why-hasn-t-craigslist-been-disrupted-yet-7370b03e8b3b
======
marssaxman
Ugly UI? Oh god. I love Craigslist precisely because it has a simple, clean,
straightforward UI that hasn't been larded up with a lot of crap. It's still
functional and it's still useful. It does its job, which is to connect buyers
and sellers. It does not waste my time trying to impress me with some
designer's ego.

Craigslist's UI is _beautiful_.

